# Bobcat S330 for snow?



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

Thinking of upgrading to a bigger unit soon. Wondering if anyone uses an S330 for snow or if its too big? Thinking the weight and power of the machine should push a 12' pusher no problem, Wanting something with high flow for snowblower, stump grinder, brushcutter, etc... 2 speed is going to be a must, Also need the lift capacity for summer jobs. Any thoughts or experiences with one? Or would a S300 have some advantages being slightly smaller?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have seen people around here using s330's. Both guys use 100in snow buckets. I see no reason 
It wouldn't work fine, no matter what size machine I still think any larger than a 10ft box would be a little big 
For a skid. I do know they run a bigger tire than most large frame skids, and a different attachment 
Plate to compensate for the taller tires. Personally I would buy a 300 just because I think they are 
A GREAT machine but I don't think you could go wrong with either.
Robert


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

The 300 and 330 are the same physical size. The 330 has a few extra hp and a little more lift but it weighs 1,000lbs more. The extra weight would help in the winter but hinder in the summer


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I know our 873 with the 10' box has been an absolute animal this season with the 10' pusher. I had my doubts starting thus season. Now to just find an operator to run it without destroying it. after seeing it I would have no resevations putting a 12' on a 10,000 lb machine. I was just talking to one of my guys yesterday about it, he was amazed at how well it did.


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

Anyone know the Hyd specs on both machines? I was thinking the S300 was 37gpm on high flow but couldnt find a spec on the S330.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

plowin-fire;1450541 said:


> Anyone know the Hyd specs on both machines? I was thinking the S300 was 37gpm on high flow but couldnt find a spec on the S330.


Same hydro specs


----------

